# Hehe...I chinned the cat.



## BunnyLove89 (Jul 27, 2012)

Iz Weston. 
I iz havin a good night. My mommys burfday is soon and she gotted her pwesent early and gave me da box during playtime. I lub dat fing. One of da cats jumped on the bed while I was playing and so I chinned the entire box to show cat dat it was mine. Then I started playing wif da cat. She looks like me but wif short ears and long tail. I chinned da kitty right on her head and bounced away. She was not impressed. I no care. She iz my gurlfrend now. :biggrin:


----------



## Piglet II (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi Weston!
Oh yes! Day kitty's YOUR kitty now for sure! Hee hee!!!
Nose bonks,
Piglet


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jul 28, 2012)

Fraggles here.....Feel free to take your relationship with kitty to the next level now.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 28, 2012)

Fraggles, you are trying to corrupt an innocent bunny.

Weston, you could get you eyes scratched that way. Stick with the chinning. It's just as good & a lot safer.


----------



## BunnyLove89 (Jul 28, 2012)

LakeCondo wrote:


> Fraggles, you are trying to corrupt an innocent bunny.
> 
> Weston, you could get you eyes scratched that way. Stick with the chinning. It's just as good & a lot safer.



Da kitty haz no claws. I no hump her, i jus chase her tail and jump over her. Just in case da kitty gets mad, I only play wif her when mommy is there.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 28, 2012)

good idea, just play it safe. That Fraggles is a wee bit of an imp and we may needs to "R" rate some of her photos.


----------



## bunnychild (Jul 29, 2012)

Eep censor that pic lol. Good going Weston! - Opal


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 29, 2012)

*Gary singing off key* I chinned a cat and I liikkeed it!


----------



## Anaira (Aug 3, 2012)

Gary's not singing off-key, that's how the song is sung.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 3, 2012)

I just knew I would see Fraggles abusing a poor cat when I saw this topic!


----------



## Nakomis (Aug 8, 2012)

Poppet: Well done Weston you brave buck,
i once groomed a hamster x


----------



## Alee C. (Aug 11, 2012)

NICE! I like to chase the cats, and the big husky dog. My new friend Hunter is kinda scared of them but I try to show him how to chase them.


----------

